# Tortoise Species With Most Attitude Poll!!! You Decide



## alben909 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi guys im Alec. About a week ago i posted a thread like this one. Now i want to see what all you guys think! So vote on the species with most attitude!!!![/align]


----------



## alben909 (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks like no one is voteting


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 17, 2012)

I voted sulcata. Mine were full of attitude and a lot of fun!


----------



## bigred (Mar 17, 2012)

I thought redfoots would do better than that, I was gonna vote twice but it wouldnt let me


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 17, 2012)

REDFOOTS REDFOOTS!!!


----------



## wellington (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't own any on your list. However from all I have read on diff. Torts, I had to vote for sulcata


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 17, 2012)

alben909 said:


> Hi guys im Alec. About a week ago i posted a thread like this one. Now i want to see what all you guys think! So vote on the species with most attitude!!!![/align]



Two questions: what do YOU mean by attitude? Second: where is the place for none of the above species?


----------



## alben909 (Mar 17, 2012)

Ill edit post

It wont let me edit poll sorry


----------



## alben909 (Mar 18, 2012)

I do have to agree that sulcatas are superior


----------



## cutie pie (Mar 18, 2012)

I love sulcatas


----------



## alben909 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi sister


----------

